# Christopher Reeve returns to Smallville this Wednesday!!!



## luvroftheWord (Apr 13, 2004)

[img:383b440962]http://www.kryptonsite.com/legacyannounce.jpg[/img:383b440962]

I wanted to promote this because Smallville is competing with American Idol in the ratings, and because I HATE American Idol, I want to encourage everyone to watch Smallville this week to help out in the ratings war. 

For those of you who may not be aware, Smallville is a TV series about young Clark Kent as he experiences growing up in the town of Smallville, Kansas facing similar issues as other teenagers, but who is also trying to understand the powers and abilities he has been born with on the way to becoming Superman. Christopher Reeve, of course, played the original Superman in the Superman movies of the 80's. It's always a big deal when he returns to the show because the story almost always takes a giant step forward.

[Edited on 4-14-2004 by luvroftheWord]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 13, 2004)

hahahahahahahahahahahbuahhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahabuahhhhhhhhahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's another idea! Leave the TV off and redeem an entire hour.

(This advice was not mean't to sound judgmental, arrogant or rude. Apologies if it came across that way. No animals were hurt in the making of this disclaimer. Not watching TV may leave some with a severe cultural handicap.)


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess I forgot that TV is inherently evil.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 14, 2004)

As a matter of fact Craig, I had to make a choice (for budget reasons) between TV and the Net. I chose the net but just before I disconnected the TV I got hooked on Monk, the detective with OCD.

Now I'm patiently waiting for the dvd with the whole season on it to come out in mid June. 

How can I justify the brain power I will waste watching this stuff? Here's how:

I am even now erasing song lyrics to about 100 disco tunes that have been stuck in my head since the 70's. This will make room for the new electronic imput into my brain. Also, in the 70's I memorized Bill Bright's 4 Spiritual Law tract. GONE!!!!!!!


----------



## sosipater (Apr 14, 2004)

*Smallville...yea*

Craig,

I'm so tracking you on the Smallville episode!
After over a month its time for a new episode.

Thats pretty much the one show on television thats must see for me. I also hate American Idol...yuck! (Not really sure why, I just do. I think its the whole bandwagon thing.)

Grace &amp; Peace,
Russ


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Russ!

Nice to see another Smallville fan on this site. Together you and I will thwart the plans of the American Idol ratings juggernaut. Smallville is the only show I watch on TV. In fact, I have collected every single episode. I'm truly an addict.


----------



## pastorway (Apr 14, 2004)

I have watched a few minutes of one episode of that idol program and agree with the Scripture when it says to flee idolatry. 

The show is STOOPID.

Now Smallville! YEAH. I have always enjoyed Superman and this is by far the most creative take on the whole story line. I really enjoy the show. And LOTW is correct, the best episodes yeat have been the one with Reeves in them. (I like that they use the music from the Superman movies when Reeves is on).

Smallville Rocks :guitar:

Phillip


----------



## blhowes (Apr 14, 2004)

Craig,
Thanks for starting the thread about the Smallville show. Like others, I grew up watching Superman back in the 60's. I caught the second half of Smallville and must say that I really enjoyed it a lot. It was especially neat to watch Christopher Reeve acting again. 

Great show,
Bob


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 14, 2004)

[quote:05c0ea7108]
Smallville Rocks :guitar:
[/quote:05c0ea7108]

And so do you, Phillip. So do you. :guitar:

You too, Bob. Rock on! :guitar:

Just FYI, I was reading that a chart was created of the top 100 moments in television last year. These top moments were taken from all different kinds of television shows. Out of the 100, the scene where Clark Kent is talking to Dr. Swann (Reeve) for the first time, where Clark first learns his true name his home planet, was rated number 6. Out of all the shows on TV, I think that's quite impressive.

And tonight's episode was awesome, I might add. Did anyone besides Bob and me catch it?



[Edited on 4-15-2004 by luvroftheWord]


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 14, 2004)

Bob,

Do you usually watch the show or have you seen it before? Or was this the first time?


----------



## pastorway (Apr 14, 2004)

I saw it!

I thought Lionel Luther was about to bite the dust there for a minute...too bad Jonathan stopped.....

And seeing where this is leading, it is an interesting twist on how Jonathan Kent will die.

In the first Superman movie and the comic book he just had a heart attack, right? This really ties it in well with all the rest of what is happeneing.

Phillip


----------



## blhowes (Apr 14, 2004)

[b:1ce04284ef]Craig wrote:[/b:1ce04284ef]
Do you usually watch the show or have you seen it before? Or was this the first time?

I had never even heard of the show until you started the thread. This was my first time watching it. 

Just curious. What's the importance of the key that they talked about at the end of the show? 

Bob


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, Pa Kent had a heart attack originally. And he still may have another heart attack (he already had one this season and had to have a triple bypass). It goes back to the deal that he made with Jor-El to get Clark back when Clark was hopped up on red kryptonite in Metropolis during the first two episodes of this season. Of course, the whole reason Jonathan Kent has a weak heart now is because Jor-El gave him temporary super powers to get Clark back and his body couldn't handle it. It looks like Pa Kent is gonna sacrifice his own life out of his love for his son.

It's also just a matter of time for Lionel Luthor as well. I had always predicted that Lex would end up killing his father, but evidently that would be too predictable, so they have diagnosed Lionel with a rare liver disease. But I think in the end, Lionel will leave the show because Lex will help the FBI gather enough evidence to sentence him to death row. He may leave the show, but may make a future one or two time appearance in future episodes before his liver disease (or the electric chair) ends his life.

As for tonight's episode, I thought it was interesting that Dr. Swann ended up with the key. I'm not sure how that happened, but it is possible I guess, given other stuff that has happened. But one thing that does do is it sets up another return of Christopher Reeve to Smallville next season when/if the key becomes a factor again. Given the fact that the ratings are always extremely high when Reeve is on the show, I'm almost positive they'll cast him again in the future.

Also, given Lionel's struggle with Jonathan in the Kawatche cave, and the key flying out of Jonathan's pocket, Lionel's suspicion that Clark is connected to the caves is now confirmed, though many other questions remain unanswered. I am interested in seeing how Clark evades the hand of Lionel Luthor from this point on.

But what has my curiousity aroused the most is this one nagging questions: What is Jor-El waiting on? What is he waiting for Jonathan to do? I'll just be honest and admit that if Jonathan Kent dies at the end of this season, I'll shed a few tears. I'm just not ready for Pa Kent to go yet. I really love the way they have portrayed Jonathan Kent in this show. And John Schneider plays the role so perfectly (maybe this role will finally break him from his Bo Duke stigma). But the way this season is progressing, it looks like Jonathan might die in the final episode. So I'm preparing myself. 

But anyway, do you usually watch Smallville, Phillip? Or just hit and miss?


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 14, 2004)

[quote:3a83a595de]
Craig wrote: 
Do you usually watch the show or have you seen it before? Or was this the first time? 

I had never even heard of the show until you started the thread. This was my first time watching it. 

Just curious. What's the importance of the key that they talked about at the end of the show? 

Bob
[/quote:3a83a595de]

Bob,

The key is actually from the space ship that brought Clark to earth as a small child. A lot has happened, but I'll try to quickly fill you in.

Basically, the caves that you saw in tonights episode have paintings on the walls that prophesy of &quot;the last son&quot; coming to earth, a son who has the strength of a hundred men and shoots fire from his eyes (of course, this is Clark Kent). The paintings were painted by an indian tribe called the Kawatche, who are evidently the descendents of a Kryptonian and a human (this is all from a previous episode in the second season). So that is why the key to Clark's space ship is significant and also fits in the cave walls. Jor-El (Clark's biological father) has hidden secrets about Clark's life inside the caves and the key, when placed in the keyhole in the cave wall, will reveal the secrets to Clark, or anyone else who may put the key in the wall.

Jor-El also has the ability to communicate to Clark, and evidently to Jonathan Kent as well, through the key. That's why Jonathan was acting so strange in this episode.

Any other questions? I'm enjoying this.  I don't get to talk to people about Smallville that often.

[Edited on 4-15-2004 by luvroftheWord]


----------



## pastorway (Apr 14, 2004)

My wife and I watch it every week! Since the first season. We even tape it if we are away when it is on and watch it later.

Did Dr. Swann get the same key? Did Lionel dig it out for him? Or are there 2 keys?? I thought the key went into the wall and sealed the hole. I suspect that the key that Swann has is from the first Kyptonian (who came and lived with the Indians) and we know the other is from the ship. This would explain more of Swann's interest in following Clark. And could that first Kyptonian been Jor-El? We know he was on Earth prior to sending Clark as he picked the Kent family specifically to raise Cal-El.

I think Mr. Kent will die at the end of this season. I have no idea what Jor-El is waiting for from him. Some part of the deal they made I am sure. I have really enjoyed the portrayal, too, and do not want him to die...but we know it is coming. 

On other topics, I want Clark to FLY, but they say that as soon as he does fly he is no longer &quot;growing&quot; into Superman but has become Superman and that that would be the end of the show. So I doubt we will see him fly for at least another 2 seasons, maybe more.

And when will Lex turn on Clark??? I think the Clark obsession by Lionel will end up getting him killed before the liver disease does him in, and Lex will blame Clark.....

You know the guy who plays Clark is almost 30 years old? Talk about a baby face! 

What super power that Clark has developed have you liked the best as he developed it?

Phillip

[Edited on 4-15-04 by pastorway]


----------



## blhowes (Apr 14, 2004)

Craig,
Thanks for overview.

[b:ab5858f982]Craig wrote:[/b:ab5858f982]
Any other questions?

1. Do you think its all over between Clark and his girlfriend, or will they be back together against soon?

2. Who are the two billionaires (?) that the guy at the end said were Clark's real enemies? Is this guy (the one that Clark used his X-ray vision to see the bug on him) someone that Clark can trust, or does he have his own agenda?

Bob


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 14, 2004)

[quote:dada30935b][i:dada30935b]Originally posted by pastorway[/i:dada30935b]
My wife and I watch it every week! Since the first season. We even tape it if we are away when it is on and watch it later.[/quote:dada30935b]

That's awesome! I bought the first season DVD set and I have all of the second season recorded and saved, but that's only until the second season DVD comes out on May 18 (I'm counting down the days!). I also have all of the third season recorded up to this point. 

[quote:dada30935b]Did Dr. Swann get the same key? Did Lionel dig it out for him? Or are there 2 keys?? I thought the key went into the wall and sealed the hole. I suspect that the key that Swann has is from the first Kyptonian (who came and lived with the Indians) and we know the other is from the ship. This would explain more of Swann's interest in following Clark. And could that first Kyptonian been Jor-El? We know he was on Earth prior to sending Clark as he picked the Kent family specifically to raise Cal-El.[/quote:dada30935b]

I don't know. I think it makes the most sense given the information we have that the key that Dr. Swann has is the same key that Clark had. We know from tonight's episode that Clark and Dr. Swann had been emailing one another, so it's possible that he knew about the key through that. Jonathan also said that the key is not in the wall, but is &quot;somewhere&quot;. As long as Dr. Swann has the key, the secrets of the cave are locked away until he makes another appearance, which I think is pretty much a sure bet for next season. Also, Dr. Swann's possession of the key could be his way of protecting Clark from Lionel Luthor. But the idea that there could be more than one key is intriguing.

[quote:dada30935b]On other topics, I want Clark to FLY, but they say that as soon as he does fly he is no longer &quot;growing&quot; into Superman but has become Superman and that that would be the end of the show. So I doubt we will see him fly for at least another 2 seasons, maybe more.[/quote:dada30935b]

I think that Clark already has an idea that he can fly, or that he has flown in the past. I would like him to fly too, but not until the end of the series because that is when he really has become Superman. I think his running speed will suffice for a while.

[quote:dada30935b]And when will Lex turn on Clark??? I think the Clark obsession by Lionel will end up getting him killed before the liver disease does him in, and Lex will blame Clark.....[/quote:dada30935b]

You may be right about Lionel's death, but my suspicion is that it will be Lex who is significant in the death of Lionel. But the way they have added the liver disease to the mix, there's no telling how things will end up. It's great that they can take a story where we already know the ending, but still make it so suspenseful. 

[quote:dada30935b]What super power that Clark has developed have you liked the best as he developed it?[/quote:dada30935b]

Wow. That's such a tough question. At different times I like different powers. I really like the way he has used his x-ray vision in the series. But if I could have any one of his powers myself, I think I'd pick his strength. I'm curious as to how he'll be able to use his cold breath when he develops that ability. What do you think?

Also, who is your favorite character in the series?


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 14, 2004)

Bob,

I'm not sure how familiar you are with the Superman mythology, so I apologize if I tell you a lot of stuff you already know. 

[quote:11b3e5a318]
1. Do you think its all over between Clark and his girlfriend, or will they be back together against soon? 
[/quote:11b3e5a318]

The girl Clark is in love with at this point is Lana Lang. She was Clark's high school sweetheart in the original comics before Lois Lane and she is his current love interest in Smallville. In the show, Clark and Lana were only together for a couple of days at the very end of the second season. They broke up when Clark ran away to Metropolis.

I believe it was in the Superman 3 movie that Superman's love interest was Lana Lang once again rather than Lois Lane. But in the comics, Superman and Lana never ended up together but I think they remained friends afterward.

But as to your question, I think its hard to say at this point because if the show goes on for another season or two, there's a lot that could happen. Given everything that has happened up to this point, it seems unlikely to me that Clark and Lana can get back together. Lana has already expressed that she is starting to give up hope that Clark can change from being so fickle to someone she can depend on to love her. I think that a lot would have to happen for them to get back together, but ultimately, it is Clark's refusal to share his secret with Lana that keeps them from being together. This has always been a struggle for Lana. How can you trust somebody that you know is keeping secrets from you?

[quote:11b3e5a318]
2. Who are the two billionaires (?) that the guy at the end said were Clark's real enemies? Is this guy (the one that Clark used his X-ray vision to see the bug on him) someone that Clark can trust, or does he have his own agenda? 
[/quote:11b3e5a318]

The guy that Clark was talking to is Lex Luthor. In the comics, Lex is Superman's arch enemy. But originally, Clark and Lex were very close friends. The details of what led to the downfall of their friendship is unknown as far as I know, and part of the Smallville show is to piece together what led to this arch rivalry. In a real way, Smallville is not only about the rise of Superman, but the fall of Lex Luthor. Clark's friendship with Lex really is the central focus of the show, even more so than Clark's relationship with Lana or his parents. So far in the show, Clark and Lex are best friends who are both keeping secrets from one another. Clark, of course, is hiding his origin and his powers from Lex, while Lex always keeps his intentions hidden. There have been various points in the series where their friendship has experienced tension on the brink of their secrets being exposed, but the bond between the two of them is very real. The final outcome, even when Lex has plummetted off the deep end of evil and Clark has risen to greatness, will be very painful for both of them.

The two billionaires are Lionel Luthor, Lex's father, and Dr. Virgil Swann, an astrophysicist who over time has somehow gained knowledge of the planet Krypton, the Krypton language, and the Krypton race. Lionel Luthor did not originally appear in the Superman comics, but was entirely made up just for the Smallville series. I can honestly say that he is my all-time favorite villain. John Glover plays the role of Lionel Luthor masterfully. Lionel is the CEO of Luthorcorp Industries, and his sinister genius has enabled him throughout the series to manipulate and blackmail person after person to acheive his ultimate desires. As Lex has said in previous episodes, Lionel views business as war. He is truly an enemy of Clark in that he is out to discover Clark's secrets and use him to satisfy his own agenda, which at this point, is surviving his terminal liver disease.

Dr. Swann, on the other hand, does not really appear to be an enemy of Clark, but there still remains an air of mystery to him and his intentions. Dr. Swann, played by Christopher Reeve, originally appeared in one episode in season two. He was the first person to tell Clark about his origins. He told Clark his real name, Kal-El, and how his home planet, Krypton, had been mysteriously destroyed. By all outward appearance, Dr. Swann has done nothing but help Clark so far. But tonight's episode suggested that some type of &quot;arrangement&quot; was made between Dr. Swann and Lionel Luthor. Since we do not yet know exactly what this arrangement was, I guess Dr. Swann's intentions are left up in the air. But as I said before, this is all setting up another appearance of Christopher Reeve as Dr. Swann in season four.

If you have the money and are interested in the show, I would suggest buying the first season DVD, which is currently available for probably like $40. I can't remember how much I paid for mine. I know you can pre-order season two at Amazon for $41, which comes out May 18. But if you have the money, I think it is well worth it because it is a great show and you have all the time in the world to watch all the episodes.

I'm glad I could introduce you to the show.  It's fun talking about it.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 15, 2004)

Craig,
Fascinating.

[b:f6801344ef]Craig wrote:[/b:f6801344ef]
Any other questions?

Does Craig get a little weak-kneed and somewhat dizzy when he gets too close to Kryptonite?

Bob


----------



## dswatts (Apr 15, 2004)

[b:b55d7ce2ad]Hey Maxdetail!!![/b:b55d7ce2ad]

I absolutely LOVE Monk!! That is the funniest show on TV, In my humble opinion. I hope they hurry with that DVD set!

Grace,
Dwayne


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 15, 2004)

Monk - First season on DVD - June 15


----------



## pastorway (Apr 15, 2004)

Craig, 

I do remember that Mr. Kent said the key wasn't in the wall, but &quot;out there somewhere&quot;, so perhaps Swann does have the only key.

And I will revise what I said about Mr. Kent dying. This season ends next week, so I don't think he will be gone so soon. May be part of a cliff hanger though for the end of this season and the start of the next.......

As for my favorite character, I really like watching Lex develop into the criminal mastermind that he will become. Great acting all around in the series I think, but the guy playing Lex has done the best.

Phillip


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 15, 2004)

[quote:ed164c2412][i:ed164c2412]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:ed164c2412]
Craig wrote: 
Any other questions? 

Does Craig get a little weak-kneed and somewhat dizzy when he gets too close to Kryptonite? 

Bob[/quote:ed164c2412]

Ha! No, Bob. That's just when I get close to women.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 15, 2004)

[quote:630a1e2b96][i:630a1e2b96]Originally posted by pastorway[/i:630a1e2b96]
And I will revise what I said about Mr. Kent dying. This season ends next week, so I don't think he will be gone so soon. May be part of a cliff hanger though for the end of this season and the start of the next.......[/quote:630a1e2b96]

Actually, this season ends on May 19, the day after the season 2 DVD set is released. There are five more episodes! 

Also, on the same note as Jonathan Kent, I think they may be intentionally making us think that he is going to die soon, but will then surprise us in the end. They are notorious for doing that. But we'll see.

[quote:630a1e2b96]As for my favorite character, I really like watching Lex develop into the criminal mastermind that he will become. Great acting all around in the series I think, but the guy playing Lex has done the best.

Phillip [/quote:630a1e2b96]

I totally agree. Michael Rosenbaum is actually a comical actor, and playing the serious role of Lex Luthor in this series has been a challenge for him. But he has done a masterful job. It is perhaps Rosenbaum's eccentricity that enabled him to play Lex so well when he was having his &quot;mental breakdown&quot; earlier this season.

I also think John Glover has done an excellent job of playing Lionel Luthor. As I said before, Lionel is one of my all time favorite villains in any story. His character is one of sheer genius.

The character I am most disappointed with is Pete Ross. In the comics, Pete was Clark's best friend, but he often plays minimal roles in the show. If Clark had not revealed his secret to Pete, I believe Pete's character would be obselete in this show.


----------



## pastorway (Apr 15, 2004)

[quote:5f646a5880]Actually, this season ends on May 19, the day after the season 2 DVD set is released. There are five more episodes![/quote:5f646a5880]

But the preview for next week's show said it was the season finale??? Are there really five more episodes? I hope so!!

I have not seen Rosenbaum in anything else other than Smallville. What else has he been in?

And I agree that Pete has a minor role....where has he been lately? 

Phillip


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, there are 5 more! Aren't you excited?

Last night's episode was titled &quot;Legacy&quot;. There are five more episodes titled &quot;Truth&quot;, &quot;Memoria&quot;, &quot;Talisman&quot;, and the two-part season finale. The first part is called &quot;Forsaken&quot; and part two is called &quot;Covenant&quot;.

Michael Rosenbaum has been in a few comedies, none of which are all that wholesome or good. He was in the movie &quot;Sorority Girls&quot; and most recently &quot;Bringing Down the House&quot;.

Also, the overnight ratings are in. It doesn't look good. 

http://www.kryptonsite.com/smallville.htm

AAAAARGH!!!

[Edited on 4-15-2004 by luvroftheWord]


----------



## pastorway (Apr 15, 2004)

Idol will come and go like all inane fads. I hope and pray.......


Phillip


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 20, 2004)

Smallville tomorrow night!!! Set your VCRs and what not.

I look forward to more questions from Bob.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 22, 2004)

I was surprised that there haven't been any posts to this thread yet today. Did anybody watch the show last night?

I thought last night's show was really cool. Can you imagine, even for an hour, having the power that the blond-haired girl had? I'm reminded of how it will be at the judgment, where the hidden secrets of the heart will have no place to hide, but will surely be brought forth.

I thought the part where she was talking with the football player was hilarious? If you could ask anybody to go out with you...

It sure was lucky for Clark that the boy in the pickup truck went unconscious when Clark grabbed the truck and pulled it back (as was the blond in the car).

[b:2faece294b]Craig wrote:[/b:2faece294b]
I look forward to more questions from Bob. 

Did you see next weeks previews at the end of the show? Do you think Clark is actually restrained as shown, or was it just a dream sequence? If it really does happen, how do you think they'll gain control of Clark?

Bob


[Edited on 4-22-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 22, 2004)

[quote:f1031e5f06][i:f1031e5f06]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:f1031e5f06]
I was surprised that there haven't been any posts to this thread yet today. Did anybody watch the show last night?

I thought last night's show was really cool. Can you imagine, even for an hour, having the power that the blond-haired girl had? I'm reminded of how it will be at the judgment, where the hidden secrets of the heart will have no place to hide, but will surely be brought forth.

I thought the part where she was talking with the football player was hilarious? If you could ask anybody to go out with you...

It sure was lucky for Clark that the boy in the pickup truck went unconscious when Clark grabbed the truck and pulled it back (as was the blond in the car).

[b:f1031e5f06]Craig wrote:[/b:f1031e5f06]
I look forward to more questions from Bob. 

Did you see next weeks previews at the end of the show? Do you think Clark is actually restrained as shown, or was it just a dream sequence? If it really does happen, how do you think they'll gain control of Clark?

Bob
[/quote:f1031e5f06]

Bob,

Last nights episode was great. Chloe got the truth right from Lionel's lips, so now we all know for sure that Lionel really did hire Morgan Edge to kill his parents. I really think this season is going to end up with something really big about Lionel, in addition to his terminal liver disease.

The episode also revealed a side of Chloe to us that I think we all suspected was there, but never really saw. Chloe is a ambitious journalist whose love for the truth often comes before her concern for others, even her friends. If I were Clark, I would have a very difficult time forgiving Chloe for what she did. In her pursuit of the truth about Clark, she almost sacrificed her friendship with him.

The shock of all shocks..... when Pete kissed Chloe. That was AWESOME!!!! 

Next weeks episode is going to be amazing because we are going to get a peak into the past of both Lex Luthor and Clark. 

Just to fill you in some more, a few episodes back, Lex allegedly had a break with reality, to quote the words of Lionel. So Lionel ordered that Lex be given electroshock therapy. Lionel's secret intentions, however, were to erase Lex's memory because Lex had discovered that Lionel had hired Morgan Edge to kill his parents when he was a teenager so that he could use the insurance money to start his business. So when Lex received the shock therapy, the last seven weeks of his life were erased. So Lex goes to Dr. Garner at the Somerhault Neurological Institute and gets Dr. Garner to begin working on a way for Lex to regain the seven weeks of his memory that he lost. The next episode, called &quot;Memoria&quot; will be where Dr. Garner conducts his experiment on Lex. But evidently, from the way the previews looked, Clark is also going to submit to this experiment, which I think is why he looked to be restrained in the previews.

Here is the WB's official preview for next week's episode:

LEX DECIDES TO UNDERGO RADICAL TREATMENT TO REGAIN HIS MEMORY - Believing that key information about his father's (John Glover) past was lost when his memory was erased, Lex (Michael Rosenbaum) decides to join an experimental program with Dr. Garner (guest star Martin Cummins) to regain the information so he can turn his father over to the FBI. Knowing that Lex will discover his secret if he regains his memory, Clark (Tom Welling) tries to stop him but is caught by Lionel and the doctor and exposed to the same radical treatment so that Lionel can solve the mystery of Clark's past.


----------



## pastorway (Apr 22, 2004)

The only disappointment with last nights episode was that when Clark had to give Chloe that HUGE shot right to the heart - that was the PERFECT opportunity to use X-Ray Vision, and they DIDN'T! D'oh! (I would have preferred the X-ray version to what they showed anyway.)

I think next week Clark will be restrained. Lionel Luther has been refining kryptonite for years and I am sure still has a stash somewhere. Did you notice in the preview that the tank Clark was suspended over was glowing [i:4c01ca047f]green[/i:4c01ca047f]......

Yep.....has to be kryptonite. 

PW

[Edited on 4-22-04 by pastorway]


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 28, 2004)

Smallville, Wednesday at 8:00 on the WB. Don't miss this weeks episode!!!


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 28, 2004)

Okay, I promised that tonights episode was going to be awesome. And boy was I right. Probably the best episode all season (definitely the most dramatic). Now who watched it?


----------



## blhowes (Apr 29, 2004)

I watched the first half, but then had to switch stations at 8:30 because American Idol started then and I just had to find out who got ...

Just kidding. Last night's show was great. I was rivoted to the set. Its neat how they give you a few more pieces to the puzzle each week.

A couple more questions: 

Apparently, Lex knew (before the shock treatment erased his memory) Clark's secret. Any idea how Lex had found out the secret?

How did Lex's mother die?

Bob


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 29, 2004)

[quote:95569a1070][i:95569a1070]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:95569a1070]
I watched the first half, but then had to switch stations at 8:30 because American Idol started then and I just had to find out who got ...

Just kidding.[/quote:95569a1070]

Whew! Don't do that to me. 

[quote:95569a1070]Last night's show was great. I was rivoted to the set. Its neat how they give you a few more pieces to the puzzle each week.

A couple more questions: 

Apparently, Lex knew (before the shock treatment erased his memory) Clark's secret. Any idea how Lex had found out the secret?

How did Lex's mother die?

Bob [/quote:95569a1070]

As to how Lex found out about Clark, it happened earlier this season. Lex discovered that his father had hired Morgan Edge to kill his parents when he was a teenager so that he could use the insurance money to start his business. This information, of course, could send Lionel to prison, so when he found out that Lex knew this, he schemed to make Lex look crazy by drugging him through his Scotch that he always has brought to him at the mansion. (Having said that, it isn't known for sure how much of Lex's delerium is the result of the drugs and how much really is a mental disorder, but I think they are intentionally leaving it ambiguous like that so as to continue to develop Lex's character) So what ends up happening is Lex goes looking for Morgan Edge and finds him hiding away somewhere. Clark follows Lex and tries to stop him from killing Edge, but Edge is carrying a string of Kryptonite rocks because he also knows about Clark's secret and was expecting him to show up. So Edge starts beating up Clark and Lex wounds Edge, and while Lex is threatening to kill Clark because he thinks he is also involved in this conspiracy, Edge escapes and tries to run over Lex in his car. But before he can, Clark runs in and pushes Lex out of the way and the car hits Clark at 80 mph. The car is totalled and Clark pushes it off him, but Lex sees the whole thing. But this memory was lost during Lex's shock therapy, which is why he no longer knows.

And as far as Lex's mother is concerned, I don't think they have ever told us exactly how she died. Perhaps Phillip remembers them telling us, but I can't recall. Up until last night most of the details of Lex's family history was a mystery. A lot was cleared up last night though, as least in my mind it was. I couldn't believe it was actually Lillian and not Lex who killed Julian. What's even more astonishing is that Lex, even at such a young age, knew it would have been better for him to take the blame rather than his mother.

I just thought last night's episode was incredible, if not the best episode all season. Very dramatic. Did not Lex's memories from his childhood make you just want to cry your eyes out? What a poor child. I know Lex has to take responsibility for his own actions, but my goodness. Lionel Luthor is heartless.

[Edited on 4-29-2004 by luvroftheWord]


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 29, 2004)

By the way, Bob, if you want to watch some older episodes of Smallville, they show reruns on Sunday nights at 7:00 on the WB. This Sunday night will be the fourth episode of the second season, so you could actually see a whole lot of stuff you've missed by watching those reruns.

Also, beginning this fall, Smallville reruns will be shown on ABC. I assume that they will be beginning with the first episode, so if you're patient enough (  ) you can start at the beginning of the series this fall on ABC.

[Edited on 4-29-2004 by luvroftheWord]


----------



## pastorway (Apr 29, 2004)

As to Lex's mother, we have known she died while Lex was young, but we have not been told how or exactly when. It was referred to by Lionel in one episode last year as a &quot;terrible tragedy&quot; when they lost her, but no details were given that I can recall. Wasn't Lionel telling Lex that he should not blame himself for his mother's death?

I was wondering why Clark went to Lionel instead of pursuing other means to deal with Lex. Ultimately I think Clark is too trusting! He may not be after this. 

This episode definitely filled in a lot of blanks! I am looking forward to each installment now to the end of the season as each is seeming to build into a better and better show. I will disappointed when the season is over!

I did hear that Sean Astin (aka Samwise the Hobbit) will be directing a few episodes next season.

And just a bit of info that is funny to me. Why are all the women in Clark's life (except Martha Kent) all given names with the initials L.L.? Lana Lang, Lois Lane, and even his biological mother.....I mean his dad's name was Jor-El, and his name is Cal-El, and his mom's name is Lara, so that would be Lara-El right?? Lara L....hehehe

Phillip


----------

